# Decisions, Decisions



## GacresOutdoors (May 21, 2012)

I am tasked with managing a herd for one of my customers and must decide which buck to go,after with my bow this year. I have first pick, and can't make up my mind between these two bucks. I know it's a tough job, but someone has to do it. Pics are from his year, camera will not hold date.






Which one would you take, the 8 or 9?


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

Honestly looking at those pics. they both look young with tons of potential. I'd let them both walk and hope that they pass on as much of their DNA as possible.


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

Neither one. Both look young to me, shoot some does. Just my $.02


----------



## GacresOutdoors (May 21, 2012)

I do appreciate your opinions, both are 3.5 years and are the top animals on our cull list. For our management plan, they do not meet expectations. The crab claws on the 8 are not desirable traits for the landowner and the 9 has been that for 3 years. The genetics of our non-shooters far out-weigh any traits these two possess. as I said, I get first pick and just want to see which deer you would choose.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I like the shape of the top one the best...but hey, which ever gives the perfect shot could be the right one....


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

In that case, the 1st one that is quartering away with their leg forward!


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

Which one looks to be better on the BBQ pit?


----------

